# 2018 Wisconsin networking thread



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just thought I would start an area where we can talk about issues related to plowing and regional weather.

Keep it clean...the parking lot that is...


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Apparently not many of us on here from Wisconsin


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

I think a few of the guys from the SE corner of the state are tired. Been a busy few days down here. Hopefully more will chime in.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Been a long week.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Last 10 days been out 9 times. Plus clean ups. 

Beat.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Snow goes south and North of us. Haven't seen much this year.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm here! Madison area. Been out a lot lately, sleep schedule is all F'd up. Good money this month though.Thumbs Up


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Now we are headed out this week to relocate and haul snow. Couple Salt events likely in a few days.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

There was a SE Wisconsin networking thread years ago. It fizzled out and most of the people haven't been on plowsite in years.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’ll is very competitive here that’s why, you see all the ****ty lots from them storms. That’s the rusty truck, atv plow driveway guys encroaching and making false promises to commercials. Illegals don’t go on Internet forums to post things and interact. 

Big dogs don’t have time or absolutely not willing to share their trade secrets or problems with the public, the million dollar boys, we know a few of them. 
The others are large corporate companies, their workers probably read on here. There are about a dozen large contractors that do 75% of the major work. Becker, American, KEI, DJFrank, Winters, Poblocli, Merit, etc. 
It is very competitive here, hire a sub this year and he’s out knocking on your doors next year. Or conned into working for one of them for $65 hour. 

We do ok running 6 plows, 3 salters, 10 guys for 20 commercial accounts within a 10 mile radius.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Going to get interesting tonight I think with the rain.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> Going to get interesting tonight I think with the rain.


 For you, probably very interesting. 
For us in Milwaukee, probably just rain, unfortunately, the ground is frozen.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just thought i'd throw this out there, if anyone is looking for work in Milwaukee/Waukesha counties this winter here are the rates we are offering. Plenty of work available. Also hiring for all positions if you know of anyone looking for a lot of winter hours.

7'6'' V, OR 8' Straight $65.00
8'6'' Straight $70.00
8'2'' V $75.00
9' Straight $75.00
9'2'' V $80.00
9'6'' V $80.00
8-10' Blizzard OR Wideout $85.00
10' V $85.00


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello fellow Wiscondinites!


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Any update on what's is going on with all the salt allotment cuts and what are you doing to forefront it?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone in appleton, wi?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Close, what are you looking for?


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Close as well


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

seemed promising at the time....its a no-go


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Longae29 said:


> Just thought i'd throw this out there, if anyone is looking for work in Milwaukee/Waukesha counties this winter here are the rates we are offering. Plenty of work available. Also hiring for all positions if you know of anyone looking for a lot of winter hours.
> 
> 7'6'' V, OR 8' Straight $65.00
> 8'6'' Straight $70.00
> ...


Would you have any need for a newbe?
A buddy of mine called today and told me he bought a plow truck.


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

Door County here


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Excited for a new season, dealt with a lot of hate for winter after the April blizzard. I'm mentally prepared for another season again. Going to be using more liquid and selling liquid products and blends.

PM if interested.


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

acswaupaca1 said:


> Excited for a new season, dealt with a lot of hate for winter after the April blizzard. I'm mentally prepared for another season again. Going to be using more liquid and selling liquid products and blends.
> 
> PM if interested.


Man that April Blizzard was hell, like moving wet cement.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

RyanGallant said:


> Man that April Blizzard was hell, like moving wet cement.


Yes, at least everything held up through the storm.


----------

